# Suivi entretien avec les parents



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes !

Tout d'abord, j'espère que vous passez de bonne vacances pour celle qui sont déjà en congé. Pour celle qui ça commence la semaine prochaine comme moi, c'est bientôt le repos, courage !

J'aimerai prendre votre avis concernant un sujet. Après le rdv avec des parents qui cherche une assmat, et qui disent on vous donne une réponse dans une semaine au plus tard, et que la semaine passe et pas de nouvelles, que faites vous ? Vous relancez les parents ? ou bien vous prenez ça comme un non et vous passez à autres chose ? et si entre temps vous avec un autre rdv au résultat positif, est ce que vous dites à la première famille qui n'a plus donné de nouvelle que la place n'est plus disponible pour que cette famille ne vous compte plus comme option de garde ? ? ?

Que faites vous dans ce cas là mesdames ?

PS: Je trouve qu'une famille à qui on a ouvert les portes de notre maison, et accueillis pendant notre temps personnel, très souvent le soir après le travail, donc fatigué de la journée ... Expliquer, rassurer, sympathiser, pour au final faire les morts, je trouve ça d'un manque d'éducation énorme ! un message ne coute rien et ça reste dans un cadre professionnel, je ne comprends pas cette attitude ! C'est exaspérant à force, j'ai eu ça "que" deux fois, mais c'est deux fois de trop, je n'ai pas été éduqué comme ça, et ça me révolte !!

Désolé si j'ai été longue, mais je voulais en parler, et j'ai hâte de vous lire !

Mercii


----------



## Emily (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Dilara,.

Pas de réponse de la part des  parents et bien tant pis pour eux, en aucuns cas je relance.
Manque d'éducation tout simplement.

Si il y a eu d'autres entretiens et que c'est ok pour vous et pour les futurs parents et bien je privilégie ce contrat a venir.


----------



## Pity (21 Décembre 2022)

Je bloque la place pour le premier qui signe un engagement réciproque...
Je le signale dès l'entretien et ne reviens pas en arrière...

Je laisse souvent 3/4 jours de réflexion
Si pas de réponse, je passe mon chemin très rapidement ! C'est qu'ils n'étaient pas sérieux

J'ai déjà eu un retour.  1 mois après l'entretien 😐
Sans commentaire !! Et j'ai eu la joie de dire que la place n'était plus disponible...la maman n'était pas contente mais je lui ai rappelé les termes de notre conversation !

Les parents peuvent choisir... mais nous également, c'est ce qui les choque souvent...
C'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette 🤪


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Merci Emily, donc si le 2eme rdv est positif, et que les 1er répondent avec un ou deux jours de retard, je leur dis quand même que c'est plus possible même si c'est eux que j'ai vu en premier ?
Je me permet de te demander étant donné que ça fait que quelque mois que j'ai commencé assmat après avoir fait longtemps nounou au domicile des parents .. et c'est tout à fait un autre monde !


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Merci Pity !
Oui en effet, les parents ont bcp de mal à accepter le non, aussi bienveillante soit la façon dont on le dit. 
Donner une réponse un mois après c'est culoté ! Je n'ai encore jamais eu ça c'est fou de croire que l'assmat n'attend que eux. 
Très sincèrement, même si la place est toujours disponible, je dis non, un mois .. faut pas abuser non plus


----------



## nanny mcfee (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,il faut jamais bloqué vos places ,au premier signé (engagement réciproque) et bien sur le dire aux parents lors de votre rdv.


----------



## Catie6432 (21 Décembre 2022)

Je suis très claire lors de l'entretien : j'ai des contacts. Je rencontre les éventuels futurs employeurs qui correspondent à mes critères. Je ne demande pas un engagement dès l'entretien mais dans les 48/72h qui suivent. Ce délai est nécessaire pour les familles mais aussi pour moi. J'ai le temps de bien débriefer l'entretien. 
 La première famille qui me donne un retour positif bloque la place même si ce n'est pas celle que j'ai pû recevoir en premier. 
Si lors d'un entretien une famille ne me convient pas (élément non connu lors de l'entretien téléphonique avant le rendez-vous, manque d'empathie, ressenti négatif ...), bien sûr je ne donne pas suite. Ou je le dis dès l'entretien ou par SMS quelques heures plus tard en disant que j'ai eu un retour positif d'une autre famille. C'est en fonction des circonstances.


----------



## Emily (21 Décembre 2022)

Dilara la semaine est passée et pas de réponse donc pour moi les parents ne sont pas intéressés et ont peut être trouvés ailleurs.

Les parents peuvent nous choisir mais nous aussi nous choisissons nos PE.

Vous pouvez choisir un autre contrat suite à un nouvel entretien qui vous convient.

Si les parents reviennent vers vous et bien vous leur dites que la place n'est plus disponible tout simplement.

Comme vous dites lorsqu'un la garde à domicile est bien différente que la garde à notre domicile.
Les PE employeurs sont bien plus respectueux lorsque l'enfant est gardé à son domicile.
Le tarif horaire est bien différent aussi !


----------



## zabeth 1 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Idem pour moi. je ne bloque pas la place, et malheureusement, tout se perd. 
la moindre des politesses c'est de rappeler et dire que l'on a trouvé une autre personne (ou pas) ; ils savent trouver nos coordonnées mais quand ça les arrange...
Bonne journée et ne vous prenez pas la tête !


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il faut que tu penses à toi en premier lieu 
N'attend pas après d'hypothètiques contrats

Signes avec les parents qui te semble être le plus en adéquation avec tes valeurs et tes besoins 

J'ai eu le cas en mei l'année dernière 
Je reçois une famille 
L'entretien se déroule parfaitement tout collait 
Les parents me disent qu'ils ont un autre rdv de prévu chez une collègue donc qu'ils vo t s'y rendre 
C'était un jeudi 
Ils devaient revenir vers moi avant la fin du week-end 
Pas de nouvelles 
Je reçois u e autre famille le lundi matin 
La maman était seule et me propose de repasser avec son mari le lendemain pour finaliser son choix
Le lendemain papa vient et nous signons un engagement réciproque pour septembre 

La 1ère famille me recontacte mi juin pour fixer un rdv au vue de signer le contrat 

Bah non en faite 
J'ai déjà signé un contrat avec une autre famille 

La maman était surprise 😲 et me dit 
On fait comment
Avec mon mari on voulait vraiment que ce soit vous
Et bien il fallait vous réveiller plus tôt 
Elle pensait qu'elle allait pouvoir faire le tour de toutes les AM et que pour elle un entretien suffisait à réserver une place 

Elle est tombée de haut et a du reprendre ses recherches


----------



## liline17 (21 Décembre 2022)

pour quelle raison on devrait réserver une place? 
Si ils estiment avoir besoin de réfléchir, et bien tant pis pour eux, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de certitude, on ne leur doit rien.
Tu imagines si à l'inverse, on leur disait que puisqu'on est la première AM qu'ils rencontrent, ils doivent signer avec nous?
Quand ils me demandent combien de temps ils ont pour réfléchir, je leur dis que c'est tant que la place est libre, mais que si demain une famille qui me convient veux signer avec moi j'accepterai.
Quand nos enfants font des entretiens d'embauches, on serait choquées si un employeur leur proposait un contrat et qu'ils répondaient, "attendez, j'ai vu une autre entreprise la semaine dernière et j'attends qu'ils se décident avant de vous donner réponse, car comme je les ai vu avant vous, ils ont la priorité"


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

En effet liline, 
Vous savez, quand on débute et qu'on est encore toute fraiche, on a du mal à dire non, et quand des parents demandent plus de temps de réflexion, on dit oui aussi, mais tout compte fait, moi aussi j'ai un choix un faire, et même si la place est toujours libre, j'ai finalement décidé que ce soit moi qui refuse la garde, car leur méthode ne me plait pas ( ne répondent pas aux échanges, font durer l'attente, ne donne pas de réponses claires, prétendent qu'ils ont besoin de plusieurs jours pour faire des calculs alors qu'on sait très bien que le calcul est vite fait, alors c'est probablement pour rencontrer d'autres assmat, c'est tout à leur honneur, mais je préfère l'honnêteté avant tout ) et ça en dit long sur leur bonne foie. Donc je ne veux pas travailler avec ce type de personne. 
Merci en tout cas les filles, vaut retours donne de la force pour s'imposer et affirmer ses choix.
Vous êtes au top !


----------



## Mimipoupina (21 Décembre 2022)

Je ne relance jamais des parents qui ne me donnent pas de réponse après un entretien, je continue mon chemin et je signe avec les premiers qui me plaisent et à qui je plais !  Si j'ai plusieurs rendez-vous à peu de jours d'intervalles  ( comme souvent) je préviens les parents en disant que je vois d'autres familles cette semaine et qu'il est donc possible que la place soit rapidement réservée, à eux d'être réactif !


----------



## Capri95 (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐️

Premier PE qui dit "oui" et qui bien sur correspond à vos attentes, en termes de contrat, volume d'heure, et bien sur projet pédagogique que le courant passe bien n'hésité pas ! le vieux dicton qui dit si bien " qui va la chasse perd sa place " est plus que jamais d'actualité.

N'ayez aucun remord eux n'en n'ont pas, vu qu'ils vous laisse poireauter, en général les PE qui font la liste de toutes les assmats ne savent plus qui et qui malgré leurs notes à la c..
Je suis pas sur qu'ils savent encore comment s'appeler la première,
Pas de signature= Pas de réservation ( pas de bras, pas chocolat) 
Je ne relance jamais les PE c'est à eux de faire le nécessaire ! c'est bien eux qui recherchent un moyen d'accueil..


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Merci Capri,
J'ai finalement fait un choix, moi, malgré la disponibilité de la place, car je ne sens plus ce "truc" qui donne envie de faire un bout de chemin avec eux, malgré la bonne impression qu'on peut avoir au début. 
D'autant plus qu'ils m'informent une semaine après le rdv que c'est finalement 4 jours de garde et pas 5 jours comme annoncé au téléphone et à l'entretien, ce qui est l'un des plusieurs critères sur lesquels je me repose pour accepter un entretien avec les parents ou pas ( le volume horaire ).
Ils sont perdus, il me semble. Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## liline17 (21 Décembre 2022)

et il est probable que ça finisse en 3j, j'ai souvent vu des offres baisser, très rarement le contraire


----------



## Emily (21 Décembre 2022)

Dilara a dit: 


> Merci Capri,
> J'ai finalement fait un choix, moi, malgré la disponibilité de la place, car je ne sens plus ce "truc" qui donne envie de faire un bout de chemin avec eux, malgré la bonne impression qu'on peut avoir au début.
> D'autant plus qu'ils m'informent une semaine après le rdv que c'est finalement 4 jours de garde et pas 5 jours comme annoncé au téléphone et à l'entretien, ce qui est l'un des plusieurs critères sur lesquels je me repose pour accepter un entretien avec les parents ou pas ( le volume horaire ).
> Ils sont perdus, il me semble. Tant pis pour eux.


Ça arrive souvent, au départ ils annoncent le nombre de jours et le nombre de semaines tout est ok et puis lorsque c'est la signature du contrat tout compte fait nous avons réfléchi et là ils annoncent moins de jours et moins de semaines 👿


----------



## Tatacorinne (21 Décembre 2022)

Je viens d'avoir le même soucis. J'ai reçu des parents avec leur enfant pendant près de deux heures. Le contact a été très bon.
En partant, ils me donnent l'assurance d'une prise de décision au bout de 15 jours. Au bout des 15 jours, la maman me recontacte pour allonger le délai de 8 jours sous prétexte de voir encore une autre assistante maternelle. J'accepte en leur demandant une réponse à la fin du nouveau délai. Depuis aucune nouvelle. Ce sera tant pis pour eux.  Je ne réserve aucune place. Il n' y a aucun scrupule à avoir.  Un manque de politesse avant même de signer le contrat ne réserve rien de bon pour la suite.


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Dans un cas comme celui ci m'a réponse serait toute trouvée 

Et bien moi aussi j'ai réfléchi et tout compte fait c'est pas 5,00€ mais si 6,00€ brut de l'heure


----------



## Capri95 (21 Décembre 2022)

Je disposais d'une dernière place il y a de cela 7 mois environ, j'ai vu deux mamans, la première semblait bien au premier abord, la deuxième aussi. Les deux contrats étaient intéressants, les entretiens très bien passés tout les deux fin Mars.
J'avais prévenu que j'avais d'autre PE à rencontrés.. la deuxième maman m'a rappelé 2 jours après pour signer, afin de débuter la garde en mai, j'ai dit "oui" sans hésiter, elle avait fait tout le nécessaire pour avoir les papiers de l'aide pour la cmg.
J'ai pris les devants pour l'autre maman l'informant que la place était prise.. même pas un sms pour me dire "merci d'avoir prévenue"
Alors peut-être qu'elle n'était pas contente, mais la moindre des choses c'est de répondre.. ah ! la politesse se perd de nos jours.


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Oui Assmatzam, suite au changement du nombre de jours de garde, j'ai donc aussi changé mon taux horaire, ce qui me semble juste, en sachant que je ne suis pas la plus chère du quartier. Et là, encore une demande de "prolongation" ( c'est un autre type de coupe du monde qu'on joue là  ) ... enfin bref, au bout de 3 jours, j'ai fini par refuser moi-même, car comme j'ai dis à Capri95, je ne sens plus le "truc" pour signer avec eux !


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Une famille m'avait fait le coup ou du moins avait tenté 

Au départ c'était 45 heures par semaine 
9h00 18h00 sur 46 semaines 

Au bout du compte ça devenait un contrat sur 36 heures et 36 semaines 

Et en plus elle me dit 
Comme ça vous aurez votre mercredi de libre pour vous, reposer et toutes les vacances scolaires 
Euh ???? 
Je vous rappelle que je travaille avec 3 autres familles et que je travaille le mercredi et les vacances scolaires également 

A bah ça vous permettra d'avoir une place de libre pour accueillir un autre enfant en périscolaire alors
Si vous voulez je peux me renseigner pour vous trouver un enfant quand je ne vous laisserez pas le mien 

Alors là elle m'a gonflée sévère 
Je lui ai dit que je n'étais pas une garderie et que je n'acceptais pas les contrats périscolaire 
Et que j'étais suffisamment grande pour trouver du travail toute seule 

Et qu'elle m'avait assez fait perdre mon temps 

Au revoir madame


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Tu as raison 
Si tu ne le sens pas next 

La 1ère impression est toujours la bonne 
Ce fier a son ressenti premier


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam, c'est dingue cette mésaventures avec cette maman ! C'est clair que c'est next comme vous dites.
C'est drôle car tout à fait à l'inverse, j'ai eu une famille au téléphone le mercredi pour un rdv le vendredi et une réponse le lundi et une signature 2 jours après. Tout était bouclé en 7 jours. Comme quoi, c'est pas si compliqué que ça de prendre une décision


----------



## papillon (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Une fois, je me suis permise de rappeler un couple que j'avais reçu après ma journée de travail et dont j'avais laissé comme d'habitude un délai de réflexion et bien sûr, pas de coup de fil de leur part passé le délai.. je peux vous dire que la dame au téléphone s'est trouvée très très gênée
j'ai pas manqué de lui dire que la moindre des politesses était de rappeler même pour un non !  
ça me gave énormément ce manque d'éducation d'autant plus quant on me dit "oui oui bien sûr c'est normal qu'on vous rappelle" ! et dans le cas cité c'était le cas
Maintenant je ne me prend plus le chou, si pas de réponse je passe à autre chose ; par contre quand je reçois pour un entretien des gens, je leur dis toujours que j'ai d'autres personnes à voir, en général ça bouge


----------



## Louanne (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, cela m'est arrivé une fois :
Entretien en juin, tout se passe bien, mais plus de nouvelles...... Je ne relance pas, au bout de 2semaines un autre entretien avec une nouvelle famille, je signe le contrat avec eux le LENDEMAIN....
La chute arrive...
Je pars en vacances en août, 3 semaines ✌️ comme à mon habitude, portable et montre de côté...
Et dans les derniers jours de mes vacances, je regarde mon tél, et les parents du premier entretien c'était réveillé : " bonjour, nous n'allons pas donner suite, bla bla bla" 
Et deuxième message le lendemain...." Vous auriez pu répondre en accusant réception de notre décision " 
Et moi : " merci beaucoup pour votre réponse à notre entretien qui a eu lieu il y a maintenant 2mois... J'aurais aimé aussi accuser réception rapidement de votre  choix... Sachez que je suis en congés, et que ma rentrée démarre très bien après avoir lu votre deuxième message. Je suis au complet depuis longtemps "

Et je préviens à la fin des entretiens que je signe avec un bon feeling, et à ceux qui me donne vite réponse... Bref ..


----------



## Griselda (21 Décembre 2022)

Je ne relance jamais un PE après un entretient.
S'il veut travailler avec moi il me contacte pour me le dire et je bloque la place dès que nous avons signé un contrat.
En attendant je continue de passer des entretiens et si entre temps quelqu'un d'autre me propose un contrat qui m'interesse je prends.
Personne ne pose une option sur moi en attendant qu'ils reflechissent, pas plus que je ne demande à des PE d'attendre que j'ai pris moi même ma décision pour accorder le contrat à une collègue.
J'encourage tjrs les PE à voir plusieurs AMs (pas 50 mais au moins de 2 ou 3) pour faire un choix eclairé.
Je leur explique aussi que NOUS devons NOUS choisir mutuellement car c'est alors le gage d'une bonne collaboration qui ira forcément dans l'interêt de l'enfant concerné: il doit être au coeur de notre reflexion.
Si je signe avec une famille, non je ne rapelle pas une autre famille pour leur dire qu'ils ont loupé le coche car s'ils ne m'ont pas rapellé c'est que je ne leur convenais pas. S'ils avaient besoin de plus de temps pour reflechir alors que moi je n'ai pas besoin de temps pour savoir que je veux signer avec l'autre Famille, c'est un signe que c'est bien ainsi.
Certains PE se fendent de donner une réponse négative d'autre jamais, je ne m'en formalise pas et ne me sens pas obligée non plus de rien.
Le seul cas où c'est moi qui reviens vers un PE c'est si la proposition merite reflexion ( une proposition legèrement différente de ce que je pouvais savoir lors de l'entretien ), alors bien sur je ne prends pas plus de 24h pour lui signifier ma réponse... qui en générale est négative car si c'est pas un oui franc et massif c'est pas trop bon signe...

Je ne m'exaspère absolument pas de l'absence de réponse, cette énergie négative ne m'apporte rien.
Je pars du principe qu'une entreprise ne se fend pas toujours non plus de signifier son refus.
Aussi que pour beaucoup de personne, non rompus à cet exercice, peuvent être gênées de dire "non" à quelqu'un et c'est souvent la 1ere raison de leur silence et non un manque de considération ou de respect.

Sauf dans le cas où l'entretient ne me convenait pas (ds ce cas je ne dis rien), je dis aux PE à la fin de l'entretient qu'une fois bien reflechis, s'ils veulent travailler avec moi ils m'informent car je ne bloquerais une place qu'après signature du contrat. mais qu'ils peuvent se tranquiliser, ils ont le droit de choisir quelqu'un d'autre sans que ça ne me vexe car il n'y a pas de jugement de valeur, juste choisir quelqu'un avec qui on pense pouvoir travailler dans l’intérêt de l'enfant dans la même direction. Ainsi donc on pourra se croiser ensuite sans problème.

Certains me demandent de les rappeler si jamais j'avais une autre proposition, avant de décider. Je leur réponds que non, je ne ferais pas ça car s'ils sont surs de vouloir travailler avec moi ils le sauront très vite (et donc doivent me le dire), et vice versa! Que je ne voudrais pas qu'ils se décident sous la pression, ce n'est pas une bonne façon de commencer une collaboration.

Pour finir, à quoi bon m’énerver après une Famille avec qui de toute évidence je ne vais pas travailler... puisqu'ils ne me rappellent pas?!
Je te recommande la formation prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres, elle m'a beaucoup apporté en zénitude


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Griselda, tout ce que tu dis est juste, je ne dis pas le contraire, mais comme tu as pris l'exemple de l'entreprise, il faut savoir que toute les entreprises informent les postulants pour un poste, de leur décision, qu'elle soit positive ou négative. On appelle ça la considération mélangé au respect. Et le respect on doit le trouver partout, dans toutes les relations, même et surtout professionnelle. On a probablement tous reçu un jour ce fameux mail disant " Nous vous remercions pour l'intérêt que vous portez à ce poste, malheureusement, nous ne pouvons donner suite à votre demande ..." Et c'est tout à fait normal de faire un retour quand on vous dit en partant " On vous tient au courant hein, bonne soirée ! " 
Il y a une différence entre la zénitude et le respect. C'est comme ça que je le vois en tout cas.
Et vous savez, nous aussi on est a mené à dire non dans notre travail, donc je sais que c'est compliqué des fois, mais je le fais et avant de le faire je réfléchis à comment formuler mon refus pour que la personne ne le prenne pas mal. En plus pour les PE, c'est plus facile de le faire dernière un écran, donc franchement, je ne trouve pas ça trop demandé de la part de l'assmat.
En plus maintenant, sur internet, on y trouve des réponses toutes faites prête à être envoyé     si jamais ils sont en manque d'inspiration.
Et en parlant de formation, j'en suis une actuellement sur " les clés d'une bonne relation avec le PE " ... alors ça concerne surtout les parents avec qui on travaille déjà, pas ceux qui préfèrent faire les morts, mais ça aide aussi pour la communication et bien se faire comprendre par l'autre.
Il me semble qu'on ne propose pas au relais des formations, mais plutôt le contraire non ? Dites moi si je me trompe, car si c'est le cas, je me ferais un plaisir à leur proposer de nous faire la formation Prendre soin de soi.


----------



## Griselda (21 Décembre 2022)

C'est mon RPE qui m'a proposé cette formation "prendre soin de soi pour ...", ainsi que celle sur "la communication interpersonnelle", qui je pense se raproche de celle dont tu parles, fort interessante pour mieux comprendre comment un litige arrive et comment le desamorcer. Et oui on est d'accord que ça pourra être surtout utile avec des gens avec qui on va travailler et pas les autres puisqu'on ne le cotoira pas.
Et désolée mais non touuutes les entreprises ne se fendent pas de répondre à leur postulants (c'est du vecu) et surtout, quoi qu'il arrive je ne vois pas trop pourquoi se mettre la rate au court bouillon à ce sujet, tu ne pourras rien y faire à part prendre bonne note de ne pas accepter de reserver une place durant une semaine au cas ou ils se décident. Que je sache tu ne peux pas non plus porter plainte et obtenir réparation pour cause d'impolitesse donc autant garder son energie pour des choses et des gens plus positifs, non?!


----------



## MeliMelo (21 Décembre 2022)

Alors je confirme que toutes les entreprises ne répondent pas à leurs postulants, même quand entretien... 
Perso, moi je leur dis qu'on se laisse un délai de réflexion d'une semaine max et qu'ils m'appellent pour me tenir au courant de leur décision. En sachant que j'ai présélectionné au départ avant l'entretien à domicile. Je n'ai pas encore eu de parents qui m'ont fait poireauter mais si c'était le cas, je chercherai ailleurs je pense. J'ai eu par contre une fois une maman qui avait loupé un premier entretien téléphonique (on avait rapidement prit contact avant par texto), et bien je n'ai pas donné suite au final. Mes deux employeurs actuels m'ont cependant donné leur réponse dès l'entretien.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour je dirais si beaucoup de demandes par chez vous laissez-tomber ! ils ont surement fait d'autres entretiens et hésitent encore ou alors ils ont déjà "choisi" et ne donneront même pas réponse ! laissez tomber ... si vous "courrez" après un contrat je dirais appelez-les pour entendre leur réponse ... et ainsi vous aviserez ... mais si la semaine est passée je pense que je laisserais ainsi !


----------



## Dilara (22 Décembre 2022)

Porter plainte et obtenir réparation ? Ca va un peu trop loin non ?
Y a bien une différence entre l'illégalité et le manque d'éducation  😄
En tout cas, je n'ai jamais réservé de place pour qui que ce soit, d'ailleurs la place est toujours libre, et je rencontre une maman ce soir. Ce que j'ai fais c'est que j'ai pris moi même une décision, car nous aussi on a le droit ou pas d'accepter une garde. Le manque de communication me dérange beaucoup car ça complique mon travail, j'aime quand ca discute et dit les chose clairement, c'est très respectable.
J'ai de l'énergie pour tout ce qui m'entour, ne vous inquiété pas  Je suis une personne entière et professionnelle et c'est ce que les parents avec qui j'ai travaillé auparavant aime chez moi.


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

Je suis hyper d'accord avec toi: porter plainte pour obtenir réparation serait aller bien trop loin, tellement loin que tu n'obtiendrais pas réparation d'ailleurs, c'est exactement où je voulais en venir.
Tu demandes comment nous faisons quand ils ne respectent pas leur promesse orale?
Perso, je ne fais rien du tout et surtout je ne m'épuise pas avec ces questions là.
La place sera donnée aux PE que j'aurais également choisi, de toute évidence quelqu'un qui ne me rappelle pas n'obtiendra ni ma place ni mon creuse méninge pour savoir comment résoudre ça puisqu'il n'y a pas de problème à mon sens.
Je peux enchaîner mes entretiens toutes les heures si ça me chante, je ne me mets pas en stend by en attendant une réponse, voilà qui me permet de ne pas m'agacer car je ne me sens pas piégée.
Quant à la question politesse ou même philosophique, je ne m'en embarrasse pas, encore moins pour quelqu'un avec qui je ne vais pas travailler.
Libre à toi de les rappeler si ça te fais du bien, de les enguirlander (c'est de saison) car ils n'ont pas eut la politesse de respecter leur parole. Il n'y a que toi pour savoir ce qui te fera du bien.


----------



## Dilara (22 Décembre 2022)

Ah non non Griselda, je n'ai jamais rappeler un PE. Je me demandais juste comment les autres assmat réagissaient fasse à une telle situation. J'ai eu ma réponse  😊 
Merci en tout cas pour votre temps à toutes ❤️
J'ai eu tout à l'heure un entretien avec une maman, qui dit donner une réponse rapidement, on verra bien ce que ça va donner ... en tout cas je continue à accepter de rencontrer des PE tant que je n'ai pas signer


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Décembre 2022)

Bonne chance à vous dilara🍀. Et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année ! 🎄🎅🎁🥂


----------



## Griselda (23 Décembre 2022)

N'oublions pas non plus que même quelqu'un qui ne rappelle pas au moment où il l'a dit a peut être un cas de force majeur. Maman est partie accoucher, un incident grave... Bref, zen, restons zen. Joyeux Noël


----------



## loli33 (23 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, personnellement ça dépend... Si les parents m'ont semblé sympas et que tout colle au niveau des jours, des horaires, etc., je relance. Dans le cas contraire, je laisse couler...


----------



## Dilara (23 Décembre 2022)

Je reviens aux nouvelles ... Du coup la maman que j'ai rencontré hier soir m'a rappelé ce matin pour me dire qu'elle aimerait que je garde son enfant et donc de signer le contrat avec moi 🥳 Du coup je commence avec son fils juste après les fêtes !
Bonnes vacances à toutes !


----------



## Chouchou301 (24 Décembre 2022)

@Dilara très bonne nouvelle.
Passez de bonnes fêtes !!!


----------



## Griselda (27 Décembre 2022)

Nickel Dilara: un contrat qui va très prochainement commencé, parfait ;-)


----------

